# English Electric Wren



## mauld (Dec 24, 2012)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXwX9KcYL5g_


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 24, 2012)

why do you have to hand prop an electric motor...that many times?? sounded more like a rotax ultralight engine than a lucas electric motor.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tyrodtom (Jan 4, 2013)

It doesn't have a electric engine, it's a very early aircraft made by the company English Electric Limited. 
They also made the P1B Lighting, they later became BAC.


----------

